# Air in water system



## docwra (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a Hymer 584 and there seems to be air in the water system, particularly the hot water side. We bleed the air out and then the water runs OK, but shortly after there is air still in the system. We recently fitted a non return valve near the pump but this has not cured the problem. Any ideas please?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Obviously air still in the system or air getting in.
When filling mine I always:
put water in cold tank
Open up cold tap nearest tank and run until all air is out
repear for bathroom tap
repeat for shower
Open up nearest hot tap to tank and run until all air is out - that is running freely.
Repeat for bathroom tap and then shower
Hot water tank should be full and free of air.

Just thought I have 2 vents for hot and cold water pipes under flap in wardrobe. These are opened to drain and closed when I fill up.
Hope that helps.

Bob


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*air*

Hi

We have just purchased a B584 and had exactly the same problem,

Try to keep it simple , one of three things...

1/ Pump us / non return valve not working.....but its been replaced
2/ Hot side of either bathroom or Kitchen tap not making the micro switch operate thus not making the pump kick in.
3/ lose clip on pipe / pipe split ....air getting into the system.

our van had been stored through last winter with water still in the system and caused damage to all three, so when we first got it we couldnt understand why we kept getting air in the hot side of both hot taps.The non return valve in our pump had failed as well !

In the end we replaced the pump and both taps.......everythinbg now works perfectly.

My bet is its not the pump....as you have already added a new non return valve , but a dodgy micro switch on one of your taps.Could mean stripping the tap down or replacing it completely.

When you turn the tap on to just hot does the pump kick in ?

If we can help any more send a pm and i will give you my number.

Dinger


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I had the same problem with my S630 and also low pressure which was noticeable in the toilet flush which was hopeless.

I changed the pump but it was still hopeless. Then I was advised to change the wiring at the pump connector from blue to blue and brown to brown, to blue to brown and brown to blue and that cured both problems.

My guess is that if the pump runs in reverse, there is not enough back pressure in the line to hold the non return valve closed.

Switch the pump connectors around and see what happens. You've nothing to lose.

Pete 8)


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you have a shurflo type pump, check that the filter housing is not cracked due to frost damage. Also the seal may not be seating correctly in the housing.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI
If its not a daft questions - what is leading you to think there is air in the system. Is the pump running when it shouldnt.

Phill


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Docwra.

You're not alone  I've had this before & am currently getting issues with it again......Humphh

What I can tell you factually. The last time I experienced this it was caused air leaking into the pipework just above the pump. I've since had the pump out (to carry out some diagnostics) & am getting the same problem again. I suspect I may not have tightened the hose clamp down at the pump sufficiently.

There are other ways air could enter the potable water system. I don't know for instance if there's a vacuum breaker on the boiler ? 

Good luck tracking this down & please let us know what you find.

Regards D.


----------

